# Dogs with diabetes - vet recommendations?



## Nordico (Mar 19, 2016)

Hello

My dog developed canine diabetes in November 2015.

I am looking for recommendations for a vet in Portugal who would have some experience of this condition and in its treatment.

I live in the area about 40km east of Coimbra, but would consider travelling anywhere in Portugal to get treatment.

My dog receives treatment from my regular vet in England, but we go to Portugal to spend the whole summer in our home from May until October, and we need regular insulin from that time onwards. My dog also has cataracts on his eyes as a consequence of the illness, and we are considering surgery to have those removed so he can see again.

Having read some of these forums, I can see there are a lot of dog-lovers living in Portugal and if you ever have to travel to England with your dog, you will certainly have an encounter with a vet for the Pet Passport Scheme, so please feel free to let me have your recommendations.

If there are any members whose dogs have diabetes, I would be particularly interested in hearing your experiences of treatments in Portugal.

Diabetes is an awful illness in dogs: our dog spent last summer having a great time in Portugal, and when we returned to England, he was struck down by this condition. He's lost weight dramatically, lost his sight, and is on insulin twice per day. It can be managed but we're struggling at the moment, but we remain strong and determined to get this disease in check. If your dog starts to develop frequent and prolonged urination, excessive thirst and increased appetite, please see a vet immediately. Those symptoms do not necessarily indicate diabetes, but it could be a sign and prompt and early treatment helps your dog enormously.

Many thanks for any advice/recommendations that any members can offer.

Kind regards
Lucas


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Lucas I have emailed a vet I trust to see if there is a vet he is prepared to recommend in Coimbra.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

:: HOSPITAL VETERINÁRIO DE COIMBRA ::
Drª Ana Devesa


----------



## Nordico (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi Siobhan, thank you very much indeed for this contact. I will email Dr Devesa and I will let you know how it goes.

I see from your profile that you are also a dog lover?

Portugal is a great country to have dogs. I always find the Portuguese very welcoming of our wonderful canine friends, unlike in England when I ventured in to various pubs and cafes to ask if they welcoming dogs and was given a tight-lipped 'no'.

Kind regards
Lucas


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Nordico said:


> Hi Siobhan, thank you very much indeed for this contact. I will email Dr Devesa and I will let you know how it goes.
> 
> I see from your profile that you are also a dog lover?
> 
> ...


You haven't seen the charming Portuguese habit of chaining dogs for life yet then?

It's nothing short of a feckin' disgrace!


----------



## Nordico (Mar 19, 2016)

travelling-man said:


> You haven't seen the charming Portuguese habit of chaining dogs for life yet then?
> 
> It's nothing short of a feckin' disgrace!


Chaining dogs for life? I'm not sure what it is. Please could you explain. Do you mean keeping dogs on a chain in the yard?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Yes Nordico that is what TM means.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I even saw a youngish kitten chained in a yard in Tomar last year and probably see two or three stray/abandoned dog per month in my local area. 

Can't express how much it ticks me off!


----------

